
A bug in Windows 10 could be slowly wrecking your SSD - bobkrusty
https://www.pcgamer.com/windows-10-bug-wrecking-ssd/
======
boring_twenties
Don't you love it when you go to reply to a comment but it is deleted by the
time you finish writing?

Anyway, someone was asking why you'd _ever_ want to defragment an SSD? Good
question, I think. Two things:

1\. Sequential access is still faster with SSDs, just not by a margin of
infinity anymore. I guess this is because of prefetching in the controller of
the drive itself?

2\. To reduce bookkeeping overhead? You need less space to store the
information "blocks 1-3" than "block 1, block 17, and block 59." I have no
idea how NTFS works or anything, this is just a guess.

~~~
0xdeadb00f
I thought that defragging an SSD was bad because it exposes it to more
reads/writes than necessary, and since SSDs are less resistant/have less
tolerance to excessive read/writes it could shorten it's lifespan (probably
not by a great or noticeable amount in the grand scheme of things, however).

~~~
boring_twenties
It's certainly bad to do it every day, hence the fix described in the article.
But mightn't it make sense to still do it occasionally?

------
karmakaze
> Windows 10 is usually able to discern whether to defrag or run a harmless
> TRIM process on a drive, depending on its type. But if volume snapshots are
> enabled (so you can revert to a backup using System Restore), it will in
> fact defrag the drive even if it is an SSD.

As was commented in an earlier post of this story: this is only a concern if
you have "volume snapshots" enabled.

------
rkagerer
Defrag scheduling should be under my control, not subject to the whim of some
Microsoft idiots pushing out OS updates.

